# Topics > Space >  Clean Space initiative, ESA

## Airicist

European Space Agency

Home page - esa.int/Our_Activities/Space_Engineering/Clean_Space

----------


## Airicist

NASA and ESA plan to Zap Space Junk

Published on Apr 28, 2015




> ESA Animation Explains Clearing Space Junk.
> 
> What is Clean Space?
> 
> Reaching for the sky leaves footprints on the ground. What price is paid by our terrestrial and space environments for the exploration and exploitation of space? How might environmental impacts be reduced in the future? 
> 
> With the Clean Space initiative, ESA will devote increasing attention to the environmental impacts of its activities, both on Earth and in space.
> 
> The first images of Earth from space helped underscore the fragility of our terrestrial environment, and the need to protect it. Today the environment is one of the fastest-moving sectors of European and world law. The space industry is not excused from these laws; it must operate within the same jurisdiction as the rest of the planet.
> ...

----------

